# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ի՞նչ է Port-ը:

## razmik21

Ի՞նչի համար է Port-ը: Ո՞րն է դրա դերը:

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (06.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ի՞նչի համար է Port-ը: Ո՞րն է դրա դերը:


պորտը համակարգիչ ինչ-որ սարք միացնելու համարա, որը ունի տվյալ պորտին միանալու հնարավորություն: :Pardon:

----------


## neutron

> պորտը համակարգիչ ինչ-որ սարք միացնելու համարա, որը ունի տվյալ պորտին միանալու հնարավորություն:


Ոչ միայն համակարգչի կամ այլ համակարգչային սարքի վրա!!!
Դեռ չեմ տեսել այսքան ժամանակ SMTP պորտ համակրգչի կամ այլ սարքի վրա :Smile: 

razmik21 դու ասա որտեղես հանդիպել այդ բառը և կոնկրետ ինչնա քեզ հետաքրքրում՞

----------


## Elmo

Ջրիգանում ե՞ք
երեկոյան ժամանակ կգտնեմ հարցին կպատասխանեմ: Պորտը պրիմիտիվ հասկացություն ա, բայց դժվար ա պատկերացնելը, դրա համար շատերը չեն հասկանում ի՞նչ է պորտը:

----------

Legolas (28.12.2009), razmik21 (28.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչի համար է Port-ը: Ո՞րն է դրա դերը:


Քանի որ թեման համակարգչային ցանցեր բաժնում է, ուրեմն խոսքը համակարգչային ցանցերում օգտագործվող պրոտակոլների պորտերի մասին է:
Որպեսզի լավ հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է պորտը, պետք է սկզբում կարդալ TCP, կամ UDP պրոտակոլի նկարագրությունը, տվյալ պրոտակոլի ստեղծած փաթեթի կառուցվածքը:
Ես դրա վրա կանգ չեմ առնի: Ով անհրաժեշտություն կունենա ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել, թող կարդա: Իմ գրած պատասխանը լիովին կբավարարի պարզապես պատկերացում կազմել ցանկացողների համար:

TCP պրոտակոլի հիմնական նպատակն է կապ ապահովելով ուղարկել ինֆորմացիա 2 աշխատակայանների միջև և վեևահսկել դրանց անվնաս տեղ հասնելու պրոցեսը: Եթե փաթեթը վնասվում է, ապա պրոտակոլը ստեղծում է նորը: UDP -ն նույն բանն անում է առանց վերահսկելու և կապ ապահովելու: Այսինքն UDP-ն կարելի է համեմատել հեռուստակայանի հեռարձակվող ալիքների հետ: Միացրե՞լ ես հեռուստացույցդ, կտեսնես հաղորդումը, չե՞ս միացրել՝ չես տեսնի: Հեռուստակայանը չի կրկնելու այդ հաղորդումը, նույնիսկ եթե դու չես նայել այն:

Ինչի՞ համար եմ այսքանը գրում: Սա անհարժեծտ է նրա համար, որպեսզի հասկանանք, որ փաթեթը ինքն իր մեջ բացի կոնկրետ փոխանցվեղ ինֆորմացիայի, պահպանում է նաև ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա: Օրինակ ստացողի հասցեն, դեպի ստացողը գնացող ժանապարհի մասին ինֆորմացիա, ստուգողական թիվ, որպեսզի ստուգի փաթեթի անվնասությունը և այլն...: Այ ծառայողական ինֆորմացիաներից մեկը *պորտի համարն* է, կամ կարճ ասած՝ *պորտը*:

 Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում պորտը և ինչու՞ համար են այն օգտագործում: Պորտը դա ամբողջ թիվ է ընկած 1-65535 սահմանում: Փաթեթը տանում է իր հետ ինֆորմացիա, ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա և պորտի համարը: Ստացող կայանը կարդում է այդ ինֆորմացիան, այդ թվում նաև պորտի համարը: Ինչո՞վ է օգտակար պորտի համար օգտագործելը: Օրինակ HTTP պրոտակոլը հիմականում աշխատում է 80 պորտով: Այսինքն այդ պրոտակոլի համար ալամ աշխարհը որոշել է, որ 80 պորտի համարով փաթեթներ պետք է ստեղծել: Դա հեշտացնում թ ինֆորմացիայի տիպը որոշելու գործը: 25, 110 պորտերը օգտագործվում են SMTP և POP3 պրոտակոլների համար: Այսինքն այդ պորտի համար ունեցող փաթեթը միանգամից կտրվի փոստային կլիենտ ծրագրին: Այսինքն պորտերի իմաստը ինֆորմացիայի դասակարգումն է, տեսակի որոշումը(բայց մոտավոր, որովհետև չի բացառվում, որ նույն ընկերական 80 պորտով HTTP -ից բացի ուրիշ ինֆորմացիա գա, ասենք վիրուս):
Սակայն պորտերը միայն ճանաչողական բնույթ չեն կրում, որովհետև բոլոր ստանդարտ պրոտակոլները չեն, որ ֆիքսված պորտի համար ունեն: Այսինքն կարելի է բոլոր ծանոթ պորտերով եկած ինֆորմացիան ընդունել, իսկ անծանոթները՝ ընդունել: Այսինքն պորտերի համարներով ֆիլտրացիա անելով, կարելի է ինչ-որ չափով պաշտպանել ցանցը: Ինչ-որ չափով, որովհետև պորտեր ֆիլտրելը դեռ բավական չէ:

Հիշեցում TCP 25 և UDP 25 պորտերը տարբեր են: Այսինքն փակել 25 պորտ հասկացությունը սխալ է, կա փակել TCP 25 պորտը, կամ UDP 25 պորտը, կամ երկուսը միասին:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.02.2010), AMzone (30.07.2010), blablabla (11.01.2010), Chilly (13.01.2010), Edz (28.12.2009), h.s. (10.01.2010), keyboard (09.03.2010), Monk (25.02.2010), Morg (30.04.2014), razmik21 (29.12.2009), Shah (17.07.2010), terev (10.01.2010), VisTolog (28.12.2009), Yellow Raven (10.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Քանի որ թեման համակարգչային ցանցեր բաժնում է, ուրեմն խոսքը համակարգչային ցանցերում օգտագործվող պրոտակոլների պորտերի մասին է:
> Որպեսզի լավ հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է պորտը, պետք է սկզբում կարդալ TCP, կամ UDP պրոտակոլի նկարագրությունը, տվյալ պրոտակոլի ստեղծած փաթեթի կառուցվածքը:
> Ես դրա վրա կանգ չեմ առնի: Ով անհրաժեշտություն կունենա ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել, թող կարդա: Իմ գրած պատասխանը լիովին կբավարարի պարզապես պատկերացում կազմել ցանկացողների համար:
> 
> TCP պրոտակոլի հիմնական նպատակն է կապ ապահովելով ուղարկել ինֆորմացիա 2 աշխատակայանների միջև և վեևահսկել դրանց անվնաս տեղ հասնելու պրոցեսը: Եթե փաթեթը վնասվում է, ապա պրոտակոլը ստեղծում է նորը: UDP -ն նույն բանն անում է առանց վերահսկելու և կապ ապահովելու: Այսինքն UDP-ն կարելի է համեմատել հեռուստակայանի հեռարձակվող ալիքների հետ: Միացրե՞լ ես հեռուստացույցդ, կտեսնես հաղորդումը, չե՞ս միացրել՝ չես տեսնի: Հեռուստակայանը չի կրկնելու այդ հաղորդումը, նույնիսկ եթե դու չես նայել այն:
> 
> Ինչի՞ համար եմ այսքանը գրում: Սա անհարժեծտ է նրա համար, որպեսզի հասկանանք, որ փաթեթը ինքն իր մեջ բացի կոնկրետ փոխանցվեղ ինֆորմացիայի, պահպանում է նաև ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա: Օրինակ ստացողի հասցեն, դեպի ստացողը գնացող ժանապարհի մասին ինֆորմացիա, ստուգողական թիվ, որպեսզի ստուգի փաթեթի անվնասությունը և այլն...: Այ ծառայողական ինֆորմացիաներից մեկը *պորտի համարն* է, կամ կարճ ասած՝ *պորտը*:
> 
>  Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում պորտը և ինչու՞ համար են այն օգտագործում: Պորտը դա ամբողջ թիվ է ընկած 1-65535 սահմանում: Փաթեթը տանում է իր հետ ինֆորմացիա, ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա և պորտի համարը: Ստացող կայանը կարդում է այդ ինֆորմացիան, այդ թվում նաև պորտի համարը: Ինչո՞վ է օգտակար պորտի համար օգտագործելը: Օրինակ HTTP պրոտակոլը հիմականում աշխատում է 80 պորտով: Այսինքն այդ պրոտակոլի համար ալամ աշխարհը որոշել է, որ 80 պորտի համարով փաթեթներ պետք է ստեղծել: Դա հեշտացնում թ ինֆորմացիայի տիպը որոշելու գործը: 25, 110 պորտերը օգտագործվում են SMTP և POP3 պրոտակոլների համար: Այսինքն այդ պորտի համար ունեցող փաթեթը միանգամից կտրվի փոստային կլիենտ ծրագրին: Այսինքն պորտերի իմաստը ինֆորմացիայի դասակարգումն է, տեսակի որոշումը(բայց մոտավոր, որովհետև չի բացառվում, որ նույն ընկերական 80 պորտով HTTP -ից բացի ուրիշ ինֆորմացիա գա, ասենք վիրուս):
> ...


Շատ դյուրին ու մատչելի բացատրումես *Elmo* ջան: Մերսի քեզ... Էս պահին ինձ պետքա միանալ մի համակարգչի, որը գտնվում է ոչ ռեալ ip հասցեում: Իմ ռեալ ip-ին էս 145,251,3,45 ասենք, հիմա պետքա էս Ip-ով միանամ էտ ցանցին, կոնկրետ էս ip-ի  192.168.0.50 տակ էլ գտնվում է այն համակարգիչը որին ուզում եմ միանալ, ինչ որ պորտ պետքա բացեմ որ միանամ իմ ցանկացած համակարգչին, ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, որովհետև այդ համակարգիչը ես չեմ տեսնում ինտերնետ ցանցում քանի որ ինքը ֆիկտիվ ip-ի տակ է աշխատում:

----------


## Elmo

> Շատ դյուրին ու մատչելի բացատրումես *Elmo* ջան: Մերսի քեզ... Էս պահին ինձ պետքա միանալ մի համակարգչի, որը գտնվում է ոչ ռեալ ip հասցեում: Իմ ռեալ ip-ին էս 145,251,3,45 ասենք, հիմա պետքա էս Ip-ով միանամ էտ ցանցին, կոնկրետ էս ip-ի  192.168.0.50 տակ էլ գտնվում է այն համակարգիչը որին ուզում եմ միանալ, ինչ որ պորտ պետքա բացեմ որ միանամ իմ ցանկացած համակարգչին, ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, որովհետև այդ համակարգիչը ես չեմ տեսնում ինտերնետ ցանցում քանի որ ինքը ֆիկտիվ ip-ի տակ է աշխատում:


Պորտ բացելու խնդիր չկա ստեղ: Դու պետք է 145.251.3.45 -ի վրա NAT հայտարարես կոնկրետ այն պորտը, որով քո հեռակա ղեկավարման ծրագիրն աշխատում ա ու ուղարկես 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա, որովհետև ֆիկտիվ հասցեները ինտերնետում չեն երթուղվում:
Օրինակ եթե քո հեռակա ղեկավարման ծրագիրը Radmin է, իսկ պորտը՝ 4998, ապա պետք է 145.251.3.45 մեքենայի վրա հայտարարվի DNAT: Տարբեր համակարգերում տարբեր ձևեր են NAT հայտարարում: Կոնկրետ WIndows -ում ասենք հենց Kerio Wirewall կարող ես տեղադրել ու շատ հեշտ DNAT հայտարարել: Ընտրում ես որ, ցանկացած source(կամ կոնկրետ հասցեից, ավնտանգության հարց ա) -ից եթե դիմում են 145.251.3.45 -ին 4998 պորտով, ապա DNAT անի դեպի 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա:
Ինտերնետից 192.168.0.50 -ին կպնելու համար պետք է ընդամենը փորձել կպնել 145.251.3.45-ին, ինքը ավտոմատ հարցումը կուղարկի 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա ու դու կհայտնվես քո լոկալ ցանցի համակարգչի մեջ: Այնտեղից ել ամբողջ լոկալ ցացդ կարող ես տեսնել առանց որևէ պրոբլեմի:
Մանրամասների համար կարող ես գուգլում որոնում անել: Ես չեմ կարող քայլ առ քայլ ամեն ինչ գրել ու հնարավոր խնդիրներն ու լուծումները նկարագրել: Համենայն դեպս պետք է որ մի անգամից ստացվի, որովհետև առանձնապես բարդ խնդիր չի:

----------

Morg (30.04.2014)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պորտ բացելու խնդիր չկա ստեղ: Դու պետք է 145.251.3.45 -ի վրա NAT հայտարարես կոնկրետ այն պորտը, որով քո հեռակա ղեկավարման ծրագիրն աշխատում ա ու ուղարկես 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա, որովհետև ֆիկտիվ հասցեները ինտերնետում չեն երթուղվում:
> Օրինակ եթե քո հեռակա ղեկավարման ծրագիրը Radmin է, իսկ պորտը՝ 4998, ապա պետք է 145.251.3.45 մեքենայի վրա հայտարարվի DNAT: Տարբեր համակարգերում տարբեր ձևեր են NAT հայտարարում: Կոնկրետ WIndows -ում ասենք հենց Kerio Wirewall կարող ես տեղադրել ու շատ հեշտ DNAT հայտարարել: Ընտրում ես որ, ցանկացած source(կամ կոնկրետ հասցեից, ավնտանգության հարց ա) -ից եթե դիմում են 145.251.3.45 -ին 4998 պորտով, ապա DNAT անի դեպի 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա:
> Ինտերնետից 192.168.0.50 -ին կպնելու համար պետք է ընդամենը փորձել կպնել 145.251.3.45-ին, ինքը ավտոմատ հարցումը կուղարկի 192.168.0.50 -ի վրա ու դու կհայտնվես քո լոկալ ցանցի համակարգչի մեջ: Այնտեղից ել ամբողջ լոկալ ցացդ կարող ես տեսնել առանց որևէ պրոբլեմի:
> Մանրամասների համար կարող ես գուգլում որոնում անել: Ես չեմ կարող քայլ առ քայլ ամեն ինչ գրել ու հնարավոր խնդիրներն ու լուծումները նկարագրել: Համենայն դեպս պետք է որ մի անգամից ստացվի, որովհետև առանձնապես բարդ խնդիր չի:


 Կոնկրետ հիմա իմ մոտ Xp-ա են լոկալ ցանցի համակարգիչը, որին որ ուզում եմ միանամ, պետքա էս 
 ձևով միանամ , դրա համար ինչ պորտա պետք բացել:

----------


## blablabla

պորտ բացել պետք չի, ուղղակի ռեալ IP-ն իմացի ու վերջ

----------


## razmik21

> պորտ բացել պետք չի, ուղղակի ռեալ IP-ն իմացի ու վերջ


Ինչպե՞ս պետք չէ: Ուզում ես ասել լոկալ ip-ները, որ  NAT-ի հետևում են,  հասանելի՞ են:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալ ip - ին գիտեմ լոկալ ip - ինել գիտեմ, բայց ինչոր պորտա պետքա բացել, իսկ Էլմոն չգիտես ինչու լռում է:

----------


## LoK®

> Ռեալ ip - ին գիտեմ լոկալ ip - ինել գիտեմ, բայց ինչոր պորտա պետքա բացել, իսկ Էլմոն չգիտես ինչու լռում է:


3389 համարի պորտը:
Մեջբերում *այստեղից*:



> Q.	What port does Remote Desktop use? Does everything go over port 3389?
> A.	Port 3389 is the only port you need to open. ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 3389 համարի պորտը:
> Մեջբերում *այստեղից*:


 հա պաստորեն էս պորտե պետքա բացվի որ միանամ լոկալ ցանցում ցնտվող համակարգչին?  եթե այո , ստեղ [IMG][/IMG]ինչոր պորտ բացելու տեղ չկա, կամել Option-երին մեջա բայց ես չգիտեմ:

----------


## LoK®

> հա պաստորեն էս պորտե պետքա բացվի որ միանամ լոկալ ցանցում ցնտվող համակարգչին?  եթե այո , ստեղ [IMG][/IMG]ինչոր պորտ բացելու տեղ չկա, կամել Option-երին մեջա բայց ես չգիտեմ:


Պորտը պիտի բացես ոչ թե էն կոմպի վրա, որին ուզում ես կպնես, այլ նրա վրա, որի վրա որ NAT-ն ա դրած (ռեալ IP ով կոմպը):
Իսկ թե ոնց, էտ չեմ կարա ասեմ: Կարամ ասեմ որ կախվածա նրանից թե ինչ օպերացիոն համակարգ ա էտ կոմպի վրա, բայց թե որի դեպքում ոնց ա արվում, չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պորտը պիտի բացես ոչ թե էն կոմպի վրա, որին ուզում ես կպնես, այլ նրա վրա, որի վրա որ NAT-ն ա դրած (ռեալ IP ով կոմպը):
> Իսկ թե ոնց, էտ չեմ կարա ասեմ: Կարամ ասեմ որ կախվածա նրանից թե ինչ օպերացիոն համակարգ ա էտ կոմպի վրա, բայց թե որի դեպքում ոնց ա արվում, չգիտեմ


Լավ մերսի, երևի սպասենք Elmo-ի արձագանքին:

----------


## C i S c 0

Ընդհանրապես չի լինում ռեալ ԻՊ չես լոքալին կպնես,հակառակը կարաք ՌԵՄՈՒԹԻ օգնությամբ,բայց գիտեմ որ տենց ծրագիր կա դրա միջոցով լինումա ռեալով միանալ լոքալին, բայց ետ ծրագրիմ անունը չեմ հիշում...

----------


## Elmo

> Ընդհանրապես չի լինում ռեալ ԻՊ չես լոքալին կպնես,հակառակը կարաք ՌԵՄՈՒԹԻ օգնությամբ,բայց գիտեմ որ տենց ծրագիր կա դրա միջոցով լինումա ռեալով միանալ լոքալին, բայց ետ ծրագրիմ անունը չեմ հիշում...


team viewer

----------

LoK® (25.02.2010)

----------


## Hda

> team viewer


կարծեմ NetSupport Manager  սա էլ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Monk

1434 port-ն ի՞նչ է, ինչի՞ են դրա վրա հաճախակի հարձակումներ լինում ու ո՞նց կարելի է խնդրից ապահովվել:

----------


## Elmo

> 1434 port-ն ի՞նչ է, ինչի՞ են դրա վրա հաճախակի հարձակումներ լինում ու ո՞նց կարելի է խնդրից ապահովվել:


Գարիկ ջան կոնկրետ պորտեր կան, որոնք աշխարհում ընդունված ստանդարտներով կապած են կոնկրետ պրոտակոլների հետ և կան ազատ պորտեր, որոնք կարող են օգտագործվել ցանկացած պրոտակոլի հետ և դրանք բացողները կարող են լինել ցանկացած ծրագրեր: Բռնած քո անտիվիրուսի ու update սերվերի հետ կապ հաստատելու համար օգտագործելուց մինչև վիրուսի ու վիրուսը կառավարող սերվերը: Այսինքն միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չի լինի: Դու կարող ես ծրագիր գտնել, որը ակտիվ միացումները, ծրագրերի անունները ու օգտագործվող պորտերը ցույց ա տալիս ու տեսնես, թե ո՞ր ծրագիրն ա էդ պորտով օգտվում ու ուր ա միացված: Եթե կտեսնես որ անպետք ծրագիր ա, կարող ես հենց windows firewall -ով էլ բլոկ անել:

----------

Monk (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ոնց կարելիա իմանալ skype-ը ինչ port - ովա աշխատում՞՞

----------


## Monk

> Գարիկ ջան կոնկրետ պորտեր կան, որոնք աշխարհում ընդունված ստանդարտներով կապած են կոնկրետ պրոտակոլների հետ և կան ազատ պորտեր, որոնք կարող են օգտագործվել ցանկացած պրոտակոլի հետ և դրանք բացողները կարող են լինել ցանկացած ծրագրեր: Բռնած քո անտիվիրուսի ու update սերվերի հետ կապ հաստատելու համար օգտագործելուց մինչև վիրուսի ու վիրուսը կառավարող սերվերը: Այսինքն միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չի լինի: Դու կարող ես ծրագիր գտնել, որը ակտիվ միացումները, ծրագրերի անունները ու օգտագործվող պորտերը ցույց ա տալիս ու տեսնես, թե ո՞ր ծրագիրն ա էդ պորտով օգտվում ու ուր ա միացված: Եթե կտեսնես որ անպետք ծրագիր ա, կարող ես հենց windows firewall -ով էլ բլոկ անել:


Վայ, ես էնքան էի հույսս կտրել հարցիս պատասխանը լսելուց, որ նոր նկատեցի պատասխանը: Մերսի շատ, Վազգեն ջան: Իսկ ո՞նց գտնեմ էդ ծրագիրը: Ես էդ հարցերում լրիվ բոբիկ եմ էլի:

----------


## Zangezur

> Վայ, ես էնքան էի հույսս կտրել հարցիս պատասխանը լսելուց, որ նոր նկատեցի պատասխանը: Մերսի շատ, Վազգեն ջան: Իսկ ո՞նց գտնեմ էդ ծրագիրը: Ես էդ հարցերում լրիվ բոբիկ եմ էլի:


օրինակ ԿԻՍ (կասպեռսկի) 7-ը

----------


## Elmo

> Վայ, ես էնքան էի հույսս կտրել հարցիս պատասխանը լսելուց, որ նոր նկատեցի պատասխանը: Մերսի շատ, Վազգեն ջան: Իսկ ո՞նց գտնեմ էդ ծրագիրը: Ես էդ հարցերում լրիվ բոբիկ եմ էլի:


պարզապես օգտագործվող պորտերը կարող ես հենց windows -ից էլ տեսնես:

Մտնում ես START հետո run, բացված պատուհանում գրում ես cmd ու Enter ես սեղմում: Բացված սև պատուհանում գրում ես  Netstat/n:
Ծրագրն էլ հեսա http://download.cnet.com/Active-Port...1_4-29653.html

----------

Monk (31.03.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> պարզապես օգտագործվող պորտերը կարող ես հենց windows -ից էլ տեսնես:
> 
> Մտնում ես START հետո run, բացված պատուհանում գրում ես cmd ու Enter ես սեղմում: Բացված սև պատուհանում գրում ես  Netstat/n:
> Ծրագրն էլ հեսա http://download.cnet.com/Active-Port...1_4-29653.html


*Netstat -n* -ը ցույց է տալիս այդ պահին աշխատող պորտերը, իսկ *netstat -n -b* -ն ցույց կտա նաև, թե որ ծրագիրն է օգտագործում այդ պորտը։

----------

Hda (31.03.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.03.2010)

----------


## Shah

Պորտերի պակետները իրականում ունեն 2 տեղ նշվաց պորտերով, մեկը ուղարկողի, մյուսը ստացողի:
 մինչև 1023 պորտերը համարվում են հայտնի գրանցված պորտեր, դրանք նշանակվում են http://www.iana.org/ -ի կողմից. 1024-ից մինչև 49151 տրամադրվում են և  համարվում են անձնական օգտագործման համար, իսկ 49152-ից 65535-ը կոչվում են "փոփոխական", քանի որ կարող են օգտագործվել տարբեր պրոցեսների կողմից (հաճախ ծրագրերը որոնք օգրագործում են ստանդարտ գրանցված պորտեր, սկսում են նոր ենթապրոցեսներ որոնք օգտագործում են այդ փոփոխվող շարժական պորտերը):  
 Որոշ հաճախ օգտագործվող պորտեր  
 FTP 21 հրամանների մուտքագրման համար, 20 տվյալների փոխանցման
 SSH 22  
 telnet 23  
 SMTP 25 էլ փոստի ուղարկման
 DNS: 53 Name server
 DHCP: 67/68  
 TFTP: 69/UDP
 HTTP: 80, 8080 web կայքերի
 POP3: 110  էլ փոստի ստացման
 HTTPS: 443
 MySQL: 3306
 BitTorrent: 6969, 6881—6889
 Squid: 3128 (proxy)

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.07.2010)

----------

